# Che Serie di Kernel Usate ???

## _sys/sid

E' da tempo che uso i gentoo-sources e gentoo-dev-sources,

e non mi sono mai interessato alle altre serie...

Con questo piccolo sondaggio vorrei sapere che serie di kernel usate e perche' usate quel tipo di kernel (vantaggi, ecc)

PS: Tutti i kernel hanno le patch per il framebuffer ???

----------

## emix

Uso gli mm-sources perché hanno il supporto a reiser4, ma non sono il massimo della vita. Preferirei usare i vanilla (development-sources).

----------

## kaosone

uso i nitro-sources

e' il piu' veloce ed integra un sacco di funzioni utili   :Very Happy: 

----------

## _sys/sid

dove si trovano i nitro-sources ???

con anche qualche info...   :Shocked: 

----------

## Raffo

classicamente development-sources

----------

## kaosone

in questo forum c'e' una sezione "kernel & hardware" dove vengono annunciate le nuove release

i migliori che ho provato sono i nitro e i love, ma i primi sul mio sistema sono piu' veloci   :Cool: 

----------

## mambro

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> in questo forum c'e' una sezione "kernel & hardware" dove vengono annunciate le nuove release
> 
> i migliori che ho provato sono i nitro e i love, ma i primi sul mio sistema sono piu' veloci  

 

Che cos'hanno di interessante i nitro?

ps:sono Andrea87 di pc-facile   :Razz: 

----------

## sourcez

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=221173&highlight=nitro+sources

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ti consiglio questa http://www.gentoo.it/doc/gentoo-kernel-it.html lettura. Io personalmente uso gentoo-dev-sources

----------

## kaosone

 *mambro wrote:*   

>  *kaosone wrote:*   in questo forum c'e' una sezione "kernel & hardware" dove vengono annunciate le nuove release
> 
> i migliori che ho provato sono i nitro e i love, ma i primi sul mio sistema sono piu' veloci   
> 
> Che cos'hanno di interessante i nitro?
> ...

 

ohh ma ciao  :Very Happy: 

i nitro hanno davvero molte cose belle  :Very Happy: 

```

2.6.9-rc1-nitro4 "It works better if you plug it in"

****************************************************

# Start of CK7 base

from_2.6.8.1_to_staircase8.0 | A complete scheduler policy rewrite

schedrange.diff | Infrastructure for more policies

schedbatch2.4.diff | Batch scheduling

schediso2.5.diff | Isochronous scheduling

sched-adjust-p4gain | Optimize scheduler for Pentium 4

mapped_watermark.diff | Lighter caching, very unlikely to swap 

defaultcfq.diff | Enables the CFQ (completely fair queueing) I/O scheduler by default

config_hz.diff | Set the internal clock frequency

1g_lowmem_i386.diff | Allows 1G ram without enabling highmem

akpm-latency-fix.patch | Minor latency improvement hack

9000-SuSE-117-writeback-lat.patch | Writeback latency fix

cddvd-cmdfilter-drop.patch | cdrecord fix

cool-spinlocks-i386.diff | reduces kernel text size + better cache utilisation

bio_uncopy_user-mem-leak.patch | fixes memory leak

bio_uncopy_user2.diff | fixes memory leak

supermount-ng205.diff | automaticly mount removable media

fbsplash-0.9-r8-2.6.9-rc1.patch | Gensplash, a bootsplash replacement for Gentoo

make-tree_lock-an-rwlock.patch | Convert tree_lock to an rwlock, improves performance at Oracle

invalidate_inodes-speedup.patch | add seperate list for searching in the inode lists

2.6.8.1-mm2-reiser4.diff | The Reiser4 filesystem

change_reiser4_config.diff | Do not allow 4k stacks with Reiser4

s8.0_s8.1 | Update Staircase 8.0 to 8.1

mapped_watermark_fix.diff | Fix a watermark bug

sc_mw.diff | Staircase fix

1g_change_config.diff | Set default to N for 1g_lowmem patch

lenient_uw.diff | page alloc fix

s8.1_test1 | Staircase update

s8.1test1_test2 | Staircase update

s8.1_smtfix | Staircase fix

cfq_iosched_v2.patch | Completely Fair Queueing v2

vesafb-tng-0.9-rc4-r2-2.6.8.1.patch | a new and more functional version of the vesafb Linux driver

vesafb_change_config.diff | change default fb

back_journal_clean_checkpoint_list-latency-fix.patch | Minor latency improvement patch

# End of CK7 base

acpi-dsdt-initrd-patch-v0.6-2.6.9.patch | Custom acpi dsdt

viafb_02.diff | VIA Framebuffer

via-v4l-1.4a-drm.patch | VIA Video4Linux

cpu-vendor-select.diff | select more than 1 CPU vendor

alsa-bk-2004-08-26.patch | new drivers for Advanced Linux Sound System

lirc-2.6.5-mm1-20040406 | Linux InfraRed Control support

use_KERNELRELEASE_more.patch | needed for the new menuconfig-NAME patch

menuconfig-NAME-v2.1-dev5.patch | Show kernel name in menuconfig

squashfs2.0-patch | SquashFS v2.0, a squashed read-only filesystem for Linux

gcloop-2.6-20040527.patch | Gentoo Compressed loopback support for 2.6

lufs-0.9.7-2.6.0-test9.patch | Linux Userland FileSystem (mount ftp connections, etc ..)

omnibook-2.6.8-rc2-bk2.diff | omnibook support

config-nr-tty-devices.diff | config /dev/tty* count for a cleaner /dev

cdfs-2.6.3a.diff | exports all tracks and boot images on a CD as normal files

ipw2100-2.6.8-patch | Intel Pro Wireless 2100 drivers

acx100-2.6.8-rc2-bk2.diff | ACX WLAN drivers

acerhk.patch | Acer HotKeys support (UNTESTED!)

iteraid_1.44.diff | Giga Raid

configurable-hid-mouse-polling-2.6.9-rc1.patch | usb 500hz mouse hack

packet-2.6.8-2.patch | packet writing support for CD/DVD RW's

journal_clean_checkpoint_list-latency-fix.patch | minor latency improvement hack

pty_write-latency-fix.patch | minor latency improvement hack

igxb-speedup.patch | speed up interrupt routine call

kallsyms-data-size-reduction--lookup-speedup.patch | speedup kallsyms

get_user_pages-latency-fix.patch | minor latency improvement hack 

```

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Questo è l'indirizzo del sito del developer dei nitro:

http://sepi.be/nitro/ e qui http://sepi.be/nitro/2.6.9-rc2-nitro1 trovate l'ultima release.

Scaricatevi solo l'ebuild, mettetelo nella vs cartella portage-overlay et voilà! Al resto ci pensa portage

----------

## TwoMinds

...ck-sources... molto stabili... mai nessun problema... tutte le pacht che mi servono ci sono... quando passerò a reiser4 i nitro...

----------

## mambro

mmm.. quasi quasi li provo sti nitro, vediamo che succede   :Very Happy: 

Ho usato i vanilla per un bel po'.... da 3-4 mesi sono passato ai gentoo-dev-sources

----------

## flocchini

gentoo-dev-sources... anche perche' sono gli unici suportati "ufficialmente" con amd64

----------

## Cagnulein

nitro anche io  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

love sources, sono i primi che hanno avuto il supporto completo per le periferiche del mio portatile e uso questa versione attualmente :

2.6.7-rc3-love1

Vorrei provare i gentoo-dev-sources ultimi per vedere se anche quelli adesso hanno il supporto che cerco perche' chiaramente sarebbero di piu' facile aggiornamento...

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

usavo i love, poi sono passato a nitro per una questione di piu generale stabilita'

----------

## neon

Solitamente li scarico da kernel.org ed applico solo le patch che mi servono

ma sul desktop ho i gentoo-dev-sources

ho provato gli mm ed i ck ma non sono rimasto molto soddisfatto...

----------

## randomaze

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> Solitamente li scarico da kernel.org ed applico solo le patch che mi servono

 

Anch'io... quindi anche se risultano essere "vanilla-sources" in realtà sarebbero development-sources.

E io ho sbagliato a votare... mi sa che devo prendere un caffé!

----------

## rabside

Scusate il semi OT: mi sono scaricato l'ebuild per i sorgenti di nitro, cosa devo fare ora? 

thx very much

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *rabside wrote:*   

> Scusate il semi OT: mi sono scaricato l'ebuild per i sorgenti di nitro, cosa devo fare ora? 
> 
> thx very much

 metti l'ebuild nella tua directory portage-overlay [che generalmente è 

```
/usr/local/portage
```

] crea le directory di appartenenza del pacchetto /

```
sys-kernel/nitro-sources
```

 salva lì dentro l'ebuild e poi dai 

```
emerge -pDv nitro-sources
```

 se hai fatto tutto bene te lo dovrebbe vedere  :Smile: 

----------

## Danilo

Dopo gentoo-sources passai a gentoo-dev-sources e, a parte che per le prime 5 releases occorreva patchare a mano un modulo per far fungere il modem usb, non ho mai trovato nessun problema.

Credo sia un buon compromesso tra novita' e stabilita'

----------

## McNaull

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> Dopo gentoo-sources passai a gentoo-dev-sources

 

Idem... e mai nessun problema...

----------

## Xtora74

Devo dire che sono nuovo al mondo gentoo...Io personalmente ho installato il gentoo-dev-sources e lo trovo stabile quanto basta x lavorare come voglio, inoltre sono d'accordo nel dire che e un buon compromesso di novita e stabilita...  :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

Uso i gentoo-dev-sources   :Smile: 

----------

## rabside

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *rabside wrote:*   Scusate il semi OT: mi sono scaricato l'ebuild per i sorgenti di nitro, cosa devo fare ora? 
> 
> thx very much metti l'ebuild nella tua directory portage-overlay [che generalmente è 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

grazie per le dritte! sto compilando!!!

sono proprio curioso di vedere se è così veloce come dicono!

Spero che il miglioramento si veda ad occhio e non sia apprezzabile solo con i benchmarck!

sciau

----------

## _sys/sid

ho provato ad emergiare i nitro... ed e' andato tutto bene...

Poi ho fatto una ricerchina in /usr/src/*nitro1/ e ho trovato che c'erano i file relativi al reiser4 solo che con menu config non riesco a trovare l'opzione per attivare il supporto...

c'e' reiserfs ma non reiser4... ???

Qualcuno sa' se si puo' usare reiser4 sui nitro, e se si come si fa...

Grazie.

----------

## mambro

 *_sys/sid wrote:*   

> ho provato ad emergiare i nitro... ed e' andato tutto bene...
> 
> Poi ho fatto una ricerchina in /usr/src/*nitro1/ e ho trovato che c'erano i file relativi al reiser4 solo che con menu config non riesco a trovare l'opzione per attivare il supporto...
> 
> c'e' reiserfs ma non reiser4... ???
> ...

 

Si c'è, è nella sezione filesystems

----------

## _sys/sid

io non lo trovo...

```

filesystems-->

    ext2

    ext3

    reiserfs

    jfs

    xfs

   minix

```

ma non reiser4 ???

----------

## GhePeU

vanilla-sources, development-sources quando è uscito il 2.6.0, mm-sources per qualche settimana, ritorno ai development perché una patch degli mm aveva rotto lm-sensors, poi ck-sources quando i development hanno smesso di farmi funzionare cdrecord/k3b e penso che li userò per un po' ancora...

----------

## mambro

 *_sys/sid wrote:*   

> io non lo trovo...
> 
> ```
> 
> filesystems-->
> ...

 

Ah... forse devi attivare Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/writer su Code maturity level options   :Wink: 

----------

## oRDeX

dev r0x   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## mouser

gentoo-dev-source

anche se a dir la verità ne ho provati un pò, con questo mi trovo benissimo!!!!!

----------

## _sys/sid

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah... forse devi attivare Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/writer su Code maturity level option
> 
> 

 

Era gia' attivato... ma niente reiser4..   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## zolar czakl

Primo: primo post.

Secondo: love-sources

Terzo: se non e' tardi prova

```
Kernel hacking ->

        CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set
```

----------

## _sys/sid

```

Kernel hacking -> 

        CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

```

grazie mille...

----------

